# A quick question from a newbie!



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

This may sound a really stupid question but is a cave a derelict place because i have loads of caves near me and i thought before i posted them i should make sure 

thanks mabsky


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 25, 2011)

If they could be of interest,theres no reason why not?


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for replying i will go out tomorrow and have a look 

Thanks again


----------



## krela (Apr 25, 2011)

mabsky said:


> This may sound a really stupid question but is a cave a derelict place because i have loads of caves near me and i thought before i posted them i should make sure
> 
> thanks mabsky



That really depends, a plain old cave is neither derelict or abandoned, it's not even a human built structure.

If it has some kind of interesting human story, has been adapted by humans, smugglers etc then it MIGHT have some merit.


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks Krela*

Thanks i live in the Forest of Dean but i am aware that other people have reviewed the caves there so there isn't much point me reviewing them as well but thanks for your help


----------



## krela (Apr 25, 2011)

mabsky said:


> Thanks i live in the Forest of Dean but i am aware that other people have reviewed the caves there so there isn't much point me reviewing them as well but thanks for your help



Caves or mines? The two are very different things.

We welcome everyones take on different places, just because someone else has been there doesn't mean you're contribution isn't welcomed.


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Oooops sorry*

They are mines i got them mixed up and thanks but i want my first post to be good and original so i am using google maps and earth to try and find something that looks interesting near me so i can go and explore it


----------



## King Al (Apr 25, 2011)

Mines we like but be careful!!


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks king al*

I am going up there soon can you recommend any if not i will try and find some thanks


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 25, 2011)

mabsky said:


> I am going up there soon can you recommend any if not i will try and find some thanks



Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks will do!! ( i hope )


----------



## Munchh (Apr 25, 2011)

mabsky said:


> They are mines i got them mixed up and thanks but i want my first post to be good and original so i am using google maps and earth to try and find something that looks interesting near me so i can go and explore it



Make sure you take adequate precautions, other than that, enjoy it. Look forward to seeing what you find.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 25, 2011)

Would love to see some pics of the mines down there. If they are cioal, be damned careful though...


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks i think 2 of them are coal and the rest are iron i am taking two headlamps incase one runs out i dont really want to get stuck down there  

thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't go into coal mines.


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 25, 2011)

Unless you have gas monitoring equipment and proper lamps,etc,i strongly recommend you dont enter a coalmine.Even a crappy torch could set off a gas explosion or build up of gases could kill you.


----------



## Coal Cutter (Apr 25, 2011)

As Krela says, definitley do not go into coal mines. I know there are folk who do but they really are gambling with their lives. Gas meters will not save your life..the effects of H2S and CO2 will occur extremely quickly and possibly faster than you are able to get out the mine. And taking torches or any other electrical device in a coal mine is very risky due to methane, unless they are tested "flameproof" lamps such as proper old Oldham mining lamps.. There is a reason that miners were banned from taking electrical stuff like cameras and digital watches, and even aluminium tin foil in coal mines.


----------



## smiler (Apr 25, 2011)

Mines by their very nature are dangerous places to nose around, we have a few old copper and tin mines here in Cornwall and I have been in more of them over more years than I care to remember.
The advice given by Coal Cutter and Krela is good and you should follow it,
In any mine, Don’t trust any structures to be safe, watch where you are walking at all times (take a hiking pole or any stick) to prod ahead of yourself, don’t try and do the whole explore the first time, give yourself a chance to learn the layout.
Above all, Stay Safe, Good Luck.


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone i wont go in any coal ines but are the other mines ok to explore in


----------



## krela (Apr 25, 2011)

mabsky said:


> Thanks everyone i wont go in any coal ines but are the other mines ok to explore in



Not on your own, no not really.


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*okay*

okay i will have to find someone to go with


----------



## smiler (Apr 25, 2011)

Well Mabsky, you got a fair bit of advice from you’re not so stupid question, Welcome to DP,


----------



## mabsky (Apr 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 15, 2011)

*Quicky question*

I was walking around a ruined house looking for titbits and spotted a man sized hole at the back, I cleared away the undergrowth and slid in to find a mine.

I went along a short way and it split into two tunnels at which point the batteries on my phone were almost dead from using the camera flash as a torch.

Now my question is this, if I was to head down there what would I need above and beyond the usual things I take on a trip, my normal kit is a camera, nd filter, small torch (obviously a decent torch would be helpful) AND is it advisable to explore and abandoned mine?

Details of location via pm

Didn't want to start a new thread for my daft question


*edit*
I now have a name for the mine
Hanging flat Lead Mine
and it's very much abandoned and off the normal Urbex radar


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2011)

Take notice of the advice given to mabsky, plus I would urge you strongly that you wear a hard hat, have a good torch, spare batteries and a back up torch, get someone to go with you and tell a responsible person where you are going and when you will be back. Your choice but I always carry a stick of chalk with me to mark the way out.
Stay Safe


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jun 16, 2011)

Be careful of bad air, if it has only one entrance, then the flow will be rubbish at lower parts and could cause you to collapse and potentially die (not kidding, and it's very fast to happen).

I would advise, as previously said, not to go alone, this would be wise incase you do encounter bad air so you can help each other out or one can raise the alarm if something goes wrong.


----------



## krela (Jun 16, 2011)

If you don't know what you're doing, don't go in it.


----------



## tommo (Jun 16, 2011)

mabsky said:


> I am going up there soon can you recommend any if not i will try and find some thanks



most of the stuff is under control from the FOD caving club for access, might be worth having a chat with a couple of members and may be joining up, *SPUNGLETRUMPE**T* is a member on here and the caving club up there and from what he said they are a great bunch of gents, always willing to help up and very friendly i am sure he wont mind u mailing him for info 

but u need to be carefull under there so worth meeting up with some one


----------



## PaulPowers (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys, I've been talking to a local caving club that are aware of the mine and interested in me tagging along for a look.

I'll post pics when I get there


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 16, 2011)

What Tommo said. 
Plus ONE torch is useless, two is minimum for underground. Yeah everyone takes spare batts, but what if the torch breaks! 
I'd def pack another human too. 
You also have about 50 people now eager to see your pics from down there


----------



## tommo (Jun 17, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Plus ONE torch is useless, two is minimum for underground. Yeah everyone takes spare batts, but what if the torch breaks!
> I'd def pack another human too.



great advice the more peeps the better in my eyes, 2 heads are better than one .......... 5 is better than that if your lost or confused, 

lots of torches and batteries are a must even just cheap ones are better than nothing, glow sticks are spot on for emergencys and great for pics, if u go to FOD then your only about an hour from me, so if u ever fancy some wiltshire quarrys then mail me some time and we can sort a date out


----------

